# Painting Office & Warehouse in Professional Park



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

*I did a job recently where we painted a combination office and warehouse space in a local professional park here in Nj . It had to be done ASAP so the new tenant could get his business up and running . Here are a few pictures for your viewing pleasure 





























*


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks good Bob


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

scottjr said:


> Looks good Bob



Just a big office space but at least the customer chose a color with a little bit of personality . The darker color will help hide the dirt factor that happens in a high traffic commercial place like this too .


----------



## CajunDavid (Jul 20, 2011)

You do very good work!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

In that last picture I swear I see a holy image or something in the glass!!


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

fauxlynn said:


> In that last picture I swear I see a holy image or something in the glass!!


It looks like a guy holding up a camera.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

fauxlynn said:


> In that last picture I swear I see a holy image or something in the glass!!



That would be my reflection :yes: I tried to take it on an angle so you wouldn't see me but as you can see that didn't happen .


----------

